# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  Ερώτηση σε σχέδιο Current Limiter

## billys7

Θα μπορούσατε να μου εξηγήσετε γιατί αλλάζοντας τις τιμές μόνο των αντιστάσεων R3 και R4 αλλάζει και η συμπεριφορά του κυκλώματος ? 1.jpg 2.jpg

Επίσης το Q1 θέλει αντίσταση στη βάση ? (Λογικά θέλει γιατί αν το Drain του Q2 βραχυκυκλωθεί θα περάσει πολύ ρεύμα από τη βάση του Q1, όμως βλέπω πολλά σχέδια στο ίντερνετ που δεν έχουν)

----------


## spirakos

Η R3/R4 ειναι ο διαιρετης τασης που πολωνει το φετ. Κανουν ακριβως αυτη τη δουλεια, ρυθμιζουν το ρευμα ροης του φετ
Το τρανζιστορ ειναι σαν μια παραλληλη αντισταση στην R3

----------


## picdev

Πρώτα από ολα ειναι pfet που σημαίνει αρνητική Vgs, δηλαδή VG-VS<0, δηλαδή VG μικρότερη απο τη VS, ανάλογα τι μας λέει το datasheet, -12volt -7volt κτλ.
Αρα ο διαιρέτης τάσης παίζει αυτό ακριβός το ρόλο, να δώσει μια τάση μικρότερη του SOURCE για να άγει το P fet.

το pnp τρανζιστορ απο την άλλη άγει οταν στη βάση έχει τάση μικρότερη κατα 0.7volt απο τον εκπομπό, οπότε βάζωντας την ανάλογη αντίσταση (προσοχή στο ρευμα) με τον τύπο του νόμου του ohm καθορίζεις ποτε θα άγει το τρανζιστορ . I=V/R (v=0.7volt I= το ρευμα που θες να μην άγει το φετ)

οταν λοιπόν άγει το pnp tranzistor η πύλη φορτίζεται με 28volt δηλαδη Vgate=Vsource και το fet δεν άγει.

δεν ξέρω αν τα είπα καλα

----------


## FILMAN

> Θα μπορούσατε να μου εξηγήσετε γιατί αλλάζοντας τις τιμές μόνο των αντιστάσεων R3 και R4 αλλάζει και η συμπεριφορά του κυκλώματος ?







> 1.jpg2.jpg




Εγώ λέω ότι είναι βλακεία του εξομοιωτή και πως αν το κάνεις στην πραγματικότητα δεν θα έχει διαφορά.




> Επίσης το Q1 θέλει αντίσταση στη βάση ? (Λογικά θέλει γιατί αν το Drain του Q2 βραχυκυκλωθεί θα περάσει πολύ ρεύμα από τη βάση του Q1, όμως βλέπω πολλά σχέδια στο ίντερνετ που δεν έχουν)




Εάν είναι να γίνει αυτό που λες, θέλει, αλλά η αντίσταση εκεί θα κάνει την πηγή σταθερού ρεύματος να μην δίνει και τόσο σταθερό ρεύμα με τις μεταβολές του φορτίου.

----------


## billys7

> Εάν είναι να γίνει αυτό που λες, θέλει, αλλά η αντίσταση εκεί θα κάνει την πηγή σταθερού ρεύματος να μην δίνει και τόσο σταθερό ρεύμα με τις μεταβολές του φορτίου.



Υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος να προστατέψω το Q1 ?

----------


## FILMAN

Νομίζω πως κάτι απλό, όχι, έτσι κι αλλιώς σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα αλλάξεις το Q2, ε, άλλαξε και το Q1.
Ίσως με 2 διόδους και μια *μικρή* αντίσταση ας πούμε.

----------


## billys7

> Ίσως με 2 διόδους και μια *μικρή* αντίσταση ας πούμε.



Τι εννοείς ?

----------


## FILMAN

Να βάλεις δυο διόδους σε σειρά μεταξύ τους και να τις βάλεις παράλληλα στην επαφή Β-Ε του τρανζίστορ (ώστε αυτή να μην ξεπεράσει τα 1.5V περίπου), και να προσθέσεις μια μικρή αντίσταση (λίγα Ω ή λίγες δεκάδες Ω για να μη σου χαλάσει πολύ τις επιδόσεις του κυκλώματος) σε σειρά με τη βάση.

----------


## billys7

> Εάν είναι να γίνει αυτό που λες, θέλει, αλλά η αντίσταση εκεί θα κάνει την πηγή σταθερού ρεύματος να μην δίνει και τόσο σταθερό ρεύμα με τις μεταβολές του φορτίου.



Τι εννοείς ?
Δηλαδή ανάλογα με τις μεταβολές του φορτίου θα προστίθεται κάποιο μικρό ρεύμα που θα περνάει και από τη βάση του Q1 ?

----------


## FILMAN

Όχι.
Για να δουλεύει καλά το σύστημα πρέπει η παραμικρή μεταβολή της τάσης πάνω στη shunt να μεταφράζεται σε μεγάλη μεταβολή της οδήγησης του τρανζίστορ / MOSFET ισχύος
Μια αντίσταση σε σειρά με τη βάση του μικρού τρανζίστορ θα το κάνει να χρειάζεται μεγαλύτερη μεταβολή της τάσης στα άκρα της shunt για να δώσει το αναγκαίο ρεύμα συλλέκτη
Η τάση στα άκρα της shunt με τη σειρά της είναι άμεσα συσχετισμένη με το "σταθερό" ρεύμα που δίνει το κύκλωμα στο φορτίο

----------


## billys7

1.png
Μάλλον δεν με πειράζει τόσο αν το ρεύμα δεν είναι και τόσο σταθερό όταν το μοσφετ αρχίζει να μην άγει. Απλά θα βάλω το όριο πιο ψηλά. Δηλαδή η τιμή της shunt θα είναι για 2Α.
Στην έξοδο του κυκλώματος θα υπάρχει H-bridge.
Σκέφτομαι να μετράω τις τάσεις με τον μικροελεγκτή πριν και μετά την αντίσταση. Εκεί όταν το  ρεύμα φτάσει το 1Α να σταματώ τα μόσφετ τις γέφυρας που θα ακολουθεί.
Όταν λοιπόν υπάρχει βραχυκύκλωμα το ρεύμα ανεβαίνει ταχύτατα. Αν το μόσφετ το κρατήσει κοντά στα 2Α, θα μου δώσει έτσι τον χρόνο που θέλω, περίπου 400uS για να λάβω την μέτρηση με το αυξημένο ρεύμα και να σταματήσω να άγουν τα μόσφετ της γέφυρας.


Τα λέω σωστά ?

----------


## FILMAN

Με τις R8 και R9 ΔΕΝ μετράς το ρεύμα του κυκλώματος που είναι ουσιαστικά η τάση πάνω στην R1!

----------


## billys7

Η διαφορά της τάσης μεταξύ της μέτρησης από την R6 και R7 με την R8 και R9, δεν μου δείχνουν το ρεύμα που περνάει από την R1 ?
Το ρεύμα που θα περάσει από την R2 είναι πολύ μικρό και δεν με πειράζει.

----------


## billys7

Ο τρόπος υπολογισμού της ισχύος του Q2 είναι 
a. (Vin - Vout) x I ή 
b.  I x I x Rrds x (Vout/Vin) ?

----------


## FILMAN

> Η διαφορά της τάσης μεταξύ της μέτρησης από την R6 και R7 με την R8 και R9, δεν μου δείχνουν το ρεύμα που περνάει από την R1 ?
> Το ρεύμα που θα περάσει από την R2 είναι πολύ μικρό και δεν με πειράζει.



Αυτό ναι
Νόμιζα ότι τον διαιρέτη αριστερά τον είχες απλά για να μετράς την τάση τροφοδοσίας.

----------


## FILMAN

> Ο τρόπος υπολογισμού της ισχύος του Q2 είναι 
> a. (Vin - Vout) x I ή 
> b.  I x I x Rrds x (Vout/Vin) ?



Και τα δύο (το δεύτερο χωρίς το κόκκινο κομμάτι)

----------

billys7 (09-02-17)

----------


## billys7

Τελικά σκέφτομαι να φτιάξω την παρακάτω διάταξη. 

1.png


Η γέφυρα θα έχει προστασία από βραχυκύκλωμα και έλεγχο φορτίου. Με τον περιοριστή ρεύματος θα αποφεύγω τη ζημιά από βραχυκυκλώμα, και θα έχω τον απαραίτητο χρόνο για να λάβω τις μετρήσεις μου από την R9 για να υπολογίσω την κατανάλωση και να κάνω τον έλεγχο φορτίου.
Ο περιοριστής ρεύματος θα αφήνει ρεύμα μέχρι 2Α, (ρεύμα που αντέχουν τα mosfet μου) ενώ η γέφυρα θα έχει περιορισμό σε συνεχή λειτουργία το 1Α. 

Μόλις ανιχνεύεται άνοδος της κατανάλωσης πέρα από το όριο των 2Α, μέσω της  R9, θα απενεργοποιούνται μέσω των Q2, Q10,  τα Q1, για να περιοριστεί το ρεύμα στα 2Α.
Αν αυτό συνεχίζει ή αν η κατανάλωση περνά το 1Α για κάποιο χρόνικό όριο που θα θέσω στον μικροελεγκτή που θα τα διαχειρίζεται, θα κόβει μέσω των Left ή Right front την τροφοδοσία που θα δίνει ενίοτε κάποιο από τα Q1. 

Μια ερώτηση μόνο. Στα Q2 και Q10 η gate τους θα έχει τάση περίπου από 10V μέχρι 28V, ενώ οι source τους που θα είναι μεταξύ 0V και 5V. Βέβαια το μέγιστο Vgs των συγκεκριμένων είναι 30V. Θα υπάρχει λοιπόν πρόβλημα που η τάση των gates είναι κατά πολύ περισσότερο από την τάση των source τους?

----------


## picdev

γιατί τη πτώση τάσης δεν την οδηγείς στον comparator του μΕ και να κλείνει τα pwm?

----------


## billys7

Σαφέστατα και με βολεύει η λύση του comparator.
Το πρόβλημα μου είναι ότι ο κώδικας του μικροελεγκτή περιέχει μεγάλης διάρκειας interrupts (δυστυχώς όσο κακό και αν είναι αυτό) . 
Αν μπορούσα να βρώ το ρυθμό αύξησης του ρεύματος σε περίπτωση βραχυκυκλώματος θα ήμουν πιο σίγουρος για την επιλογή του τρόπου προστασίας.
Πιο συγκεκριμένα, αν ήξερα ότι μέσα σε 100us το ρεύμα δεν θα ξεπεράσει τα 3Α, τότε φυσικά και θα επέλεγα τη λύση του comparator.

----------


## picdev

μα δεν θα χρησημοποίησεις χρονικο ιντεραπτ, αλλά ιντεραπτ του comparator , οπότε θα εκτελεστεί άμεσα ο κώδικας. μπορεις να βάλεις και προτεραιότητες .
Επισης μερικοί μΕ έχουν και ramp generator που μπορείς να μεταβάλεις το dc ανάλογα το ρεύμα που έχεις χωρίς να χαλάς κύκλους μηχανης

----------


## billys7

Δεν θα χρησιμοποιήσω χρονικό ιντεραπτ αλλά αν η προηγούμενη ιντεράπτ διαρκεί 100us, το να ενεργοποιηθεί η ιντεραπτ του comparator μετά είναι μάταιο.

Τι είναι το ramp generator και πως μπορώ να το χρησιμοποιήσω?

----------


## picdev

βασικα λάθος το είπα ιντεραπτ, αλλάζει και κατευθείαν την έξοδο , επίσης μπορείς να χρησημοποιήσεις το fault του pwm που λειτουργεί άμεσα και μάλιστα το κάθε pwm το σταματάει σε συγκεκριμένη κατάσταση. Το ramp generator στην ουσία αλλάζει το dc του pwm χωρίς καν να γράψεις κώδικα, μονο και μονο απο μια τάση αναφορά.
Αν έχεις όρεξη να ασχωληθείς σοβαρά δες το παρακάτω βιντεο κάπου στη μέση λεει και για την εφαρμογή σου

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0pi..._campaign=Post

----------

billys7 (16-02-17)

----------


## billys7

Σε ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες. Δυστυχώς ο Atmega328 που χρησιμοποιώ δεν κάνει αυτά τα κόλπα.

----------


## picdev

Νομίζω έστω και έναν comparator θα έχει , που αν κάνει high low η πόρτα

----------


## billys7

Δεν κάνει απευθείας άμεση ενημέρωση στην πόρτα.

----------


## picdev

Ίσως είναι παλιός , πάντως μπορεί να κάνεις κανονικά οδήγηση με τους 8bit τους pic χωρίς να γράψεις γραμμή κώδικα

----------


## billys7

1.png

Στα Q2 και Q10 η gate τους έχει τάση περίπου από  10V μέχρι 28V, ενώ οι source τους που είναι μεταξύ 0V και 5V. Βέβαια  το μέγιστο Vgs των συγκεκριμένων είναι 30V. Υπάρχει πρόβλημα  που η τάση των gates είναι κατά πολύ περισσότερο από την τάση των source τους?

----------


## picdev

Το. Μαχ  vgs δεν είναι για να το ακολουθείς είναι σημείο καταστροφής , αν σου κάνει ένα ring θα κάψεις το φετ.
Δες στο datasheet ποια είναι η κανονική λειτουργία για το ρεύμα που θες

----------


## picdev

Τώρα είδα έχεις pmos οπότε η vgs πρέπει να είναι αρνητική , εκεί βάζουμε Ζένερ για να προστατέψεις το φετ

----------


## billys7

> Τώρα είδα έχεις pmos οπότε η vgs πρέπει να είναι αρνητική , εκεί βάζουμε Ζένερ για να προστατέψεις το φετ




Δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Μπορείς να μου το εξηγήσεις ?

----------


## picdev

Vgs = VG - vs 
Τα pmos θέλει αρνητική τάση vgs για να αγει. Την αναφέρει το datasheet.
Με απλά λόγια το VG πρέπει να είναι κάποια volt μικρότερο από το vs για να αγει το MOSFET. Όταν δεν αγει τότε η VG είναι ίδια με τη vs .

----------


## billys7

Οκ. Σωστά.
Στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα, όταν δεν άγει, η Vg του δύναται να είναι κατά πολύ μεγαλύτερη του Vsource.  
Στη χειροτερη Vg = 0V Vs = +28V. Η Vgs του αντέχει τη διαφορά.
Δημιουργεί πρόβλημα?

----------


## FILMAN

Όχι δεν έχει πρόβλημα με την πολικότητα της VGS αν αυτό εννοείς, το μόνο κακό είναι ότι τα 28V είναι πολύ κοντά στο όριο των 30V.

----------


## picdev

με ενα ringing στο gate θα καεί το φετ.

Θα βάλεις μια αντίσταση pull up απο το gate προς στο source (ετσι το fet οταν η πύλη του δεν θα είναι στον αέρα και δεν θα άγει), 
και με ενα τρανζίστορ npn συνδέεις τον συλλέκτη του στο gate, εκεί μπορεί να συνδέσεις σε σειρά με τον collector μια αντίσταση και θα σχηματίσεις διαιρέτη τάσης.
Μπορείς να προσθέσεις και μια ζενερ

Αν προλάβω θα σου κάνω το βράδυ ενα σχηματικό

----------


## billys7

Σας ευχαριστώ, με καλύψατε.

Άκη μην κάνεις σχηματικό. Το συγκεκριμένο μόσφετ άγει εξαιτίας της R13. Τα 28V είναι στην χειρότερη το μέγιστο.

Κάτι άλλο, επειδή θέλω να καταλάβω και τον τρόπο του analog comparator, να ρωτήσω το εξής που σκέφτομαι.
Η τάση που θα διαρρέει την shunt αντίσταση είναι από 10V μέχρι 28V. 
Ας πούμε ότι η τιμή της αντίστασης είναι 0,1Ω και θέτω το όριο των 2,5Α.

Άρα, στο όριο, η διαφορά δυναμικού στα άκρα της αντίστασης θα είναι 0,25V.
Βάζω ένα διαιρέτη τάσης στη μία πλευρά και άλλον έναν ίδιο στην άλλη πλευρά της αντίστασης, για να τους συνδέσω αντίστοιχα στα ΑΙΝ0, ΑΙΝ1 του Atmega.
Πρέπει τότε μετά τον διαιρέτη τάσης στην τάση αναφοράς να βάλω σε σειρά και μία δίοδο με Vf = 0,25V για να αντιληφθεί ο μικροεπεξεργαστής ότι ξεπέρασε η κατανάλωση τα 2,5Α. 
Σωστά?

----------


## billys7

Λάθος έγραψα παραπάνω. Η δίοδος πρέπει να είναι ανάμεσα στην shunt αντίσταση και στον διαιρέτη τάσης της τάσης αναφοράς, όχι μετά τον διαιρέτη τάσης και πριν τον μικροεπεξεργαστή.
Σωστά?

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν κατάλαβα αυτό με την δίοδο που λες.

----------


## billys7

1.png
Η D2 πρέπει να έχει Vf όσο η διαφορά δυναμικού της R1 όταν η κατανάλωση είναι στο όριο που έχω βάλει.
Μετά ο μικροεπεξεργαστής θα καταλάβει ότι η μία είσοδος του είναι πιο θετική από την άλλη.

----------


## FILMAN

Ε όχι βέβαια. Άλλωστε δεν έχει διόδους με διάφορες σταθερές τάσεις ορθής φοράς για να διαλέξεις. Απλά όταν το ρεύμα μέσω της R1 είναι μικρό, η τάση στο κοινό σημείο των R4 - R5 θα είναι μεγάλη (η τάση στο κοινό σημείο των R2 - R3 για σταθερή τροφοδοσία είναι σταθερή), ενώ όταν το ρεύμα μέσω της R1 είναι μεγάλο, η τάση στο κοινό σημείο των R4 - R5 θα είναι μικρότερη. Συγκρίνοντας λοιπόν τις δυο αυτές τάσεις (χωρίς καμιά δίοδο) ο συγκριτής μπορεί να σου δίνει μια λογική έξοδο όταν το ρεύμα διαμέσου της R1 ξεπερνάει μια τιμή. Δεν ξέρω αν θα έχεις πρόβλημα με τις διακυμάνσεις της τροφοδοσίας, κάτσε να το δω λίγο.

----------


## billys7

Σύμφωνα με το manual του Atmega328p που χρησιμοποιώ, 

"The Analog Comparator compares the input values on the positive pin AIN0 and negative pin AIN1. When the 

voltage on the positive pin AIN0 is higher than the voltage on the negative pin AIN1, the Analog Comparator output, ACO, is set. "

όταν ανιχνεύσει μεγαλύτερη τάση στο ΑΙΝ0 από ότι στο ΑΙΝ1 ενεργοποιείται flag.

Γι' αυτό το λόγο χρησιμοποιώ τη Vf της διόδου.
Δηλαδή προ-χαμηλώνω την τάση στις R2 - R3 που πηγαίνουν στο ΑΙΝ0 σε σχέση με την ΑΙΝ1. Οι R4 - R5 πηγαίνουν στο ΑΙΝ1. 
Όταν η τάση στο ΑΙΝ1 γίνει μικρότερη από την τάση στο ΑΙΝ0 τότε θα ενεργοποιηθεί η σημαία.
Αυτό θα γίνει όταν η πτώση τάσης πάνω στην αντίσταση γίνει μεγαλύτερη από την Vf της διόδου.

Είναι λάθος ?

----------


## FILMAN

Ναι είναι λάθος. Θα υπολογίσεις έτσι ώστε στο ρεύμα - όριο διαμέσου της R1 οι τάσεις εξόδου των δυο διαιρετών που πάνε στις εισόδους AIN0 και AIN1 *να είναι ίσες.*

----------


## billys7

Έτσι όπως το έκανα δεν βγαίνει αυτό το αποτέλεσμα ?
Κατεβάζω την τάση αναφοράς, όσο η Vf της διόδου (περίπου γιατί η Vf αλλάζει σύμφωνα με το Ι που διαρρεει την δίοδο). Πρέπει η Vf να είναι ίση με την πτώση τάσης στην αντίσταση όταν το ρεύμα φτάσει στο όριο που θέλω. Έτσι όταν το ρεύμα περάσει το όριο, η έξοδος του διαιρέτη τάσης μετά την αντίσταση θα γίνει πιο χαμηλή από την έξοδο του διαιρέτη της τάσης αναφοράς (που έχει και την δίοδο).
Τι είναι λάθος ?

----------


## FILMAN

Το λάθος είναι ότι τη δουλειά πρέπει να την αφήσεις να την κάνει ο συγκριτής

Δεν μπορείς να ποντάρεις στην ακρίβεια της Vf της διόδου

Πάμε στο σχήμα στο #38. Θες ο συγκριτής του μ/ε να σου δίνει σήμα όταν το ρεύμα διαμέσου της R1 ξεπεράσει τα 2Α, έτσι δεν είναι; Αν βάλεις λοιπόν R1 = 1Ω 5W, R2 = 18kΩ, R3 = 10kΩ, R4 = 16kΩ και R5 = 10kΩ και οδηγήσεις το κοινό σημείο των R2-R3 στην AIN0 και αυτό των R4-R5 στην AIN1, τότε για τροφοδοσία 28V και μηδενικό ρεύμα διαμέσου της R1 θα έχεις 10V στην AIN0 και 10.77V στην AIN1, οπότε AIN0 < AIN1 και ο συγκριτής θα σου δώσει έξοδο false, ενώ για τροφοδοσία 28V και ρεύμα 2Α διαμέσου της R1, θα έχεις 10V στην AIN0 και 10V στην AIN1, οπότε AIN0 = AIN1 και με την παραμικρή περαιτέρω αύξηση του ρεύματος θα γίνει AIN0 > AIN1 οπότε ο συγκριτής θα σου δώσει έξοδο true.

----------


## billys7

Και τι γίνεται όταν η τροφοδοσία είναι 10V ?

----------


## FILMAN

Τότε θα σου δίνει σήμα όταν έχεις ξεπεράσει τα 0.7Α και όχι τα 2Α  :Sad:

----------


## billys7

Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να δημιουργήσω κάποια τάση, νομίζω offset τη λένε, για να αντικαταστήσω την ασταθή Vf της διόδου?

----------


## FILMAN

Όχι, αλλά μπορείς να βάλεις ένα διαφορικό ενισχυτή που θα σου δώσει ως προς γη μια τάση ανάλογη της τάσης στα άκρα της shunt.

----------


## picdev

υπάρχουν πλέον και τελεστικοi με εσωτερική τάση αναφοράς ρυθμιζόμενη και ρυθμιζόμενη υστέρηση, δες στη microchip

δες και εδώ zero drift
http://www.analog.com/en/products/am...mplifiers.html

----------


## billys7

1.png

Εξετάζοντας όλες τις επιλογές, το παραπάνω παίζει για να οδηγήσει interrupt σε digital input του Atmega328p ?

----------


## FILMAN

Φαντάζομαι πως ναι, με τις κατάλληλες τιμές στις R1 ... R4 ίσως μπορείς να κάνεις ώστε να μην έχεις πάνω από 3.5V σε οποιαδήποτε είσοδο του τελεστικού, αυτό θα σου επιτρέψει να τον τροφοδοτήσεις από τα +5V οπότε και θα απαλλαχτείς από τα R6, R9 και D1.

----------


## billys7

Επειδή δεν θέλω να επιβαρύνω, με πάνω από 2mA, την γραμμή των 5V, πως μπορώ να μάθω την κατανάλωση του συγκεκριμένου τελεστικού ?

----------


## FILMAN

0.5mA είναι.

----------


## billys7

Πως το ξέρεις αυτό ?
Υπάρχει κάποιος τύπος ?

----------


## FILMAN

2904.JPG  :Smile:

----------

billys7 (06-03-17)

----------


## billys7

Στραβωμάρα μου, διάβαζα το ίδιο της Texas Instruments, που και εκεί βγάζει μάτια !!!

Σε ευχαριστώ!

----------


## billys7

> με τις κατάλληλες τιμές στις R1 ... R4 ίσως μπορείς να κάνεις ώστε να μην έχεις πάνω από 3.5V σε οποιαδήποτε είσοδο του τελεστικού,



Πως μπορεί να γίνει αυτό ?
Για να αναγνωρίσει ο μικροελεγκτής ότι το πιν είναι high πρέπει η τάση να είναι μεγαλύτερη η ίση με 3V αν η τροφοδοσία του είναι 5V.
Στο σχέδιο παίρνω το 0,1V της shunt στο 1Α και τα πολλαπλασιάζω με 33 για να φτάσω το 3,3V.
Πως αλλιώς μπορεί να γίνει ?

----------


## FILMAN

Χμ, αυτό απαιτεί οι R1, R3 να είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερες από τις R2, R4
Δυστυχώς όμως αυτό σημαίνει ότι η ήδη μικρή τάση στην R5 θα εξασθενηθεί κι άλλο
Τελικά μάλλον καλύτερα είναι να το αφήσεις όπως το έκανες...

----------

billys7 (06-03-17)

----------


## billys7

Σε ευχαριστώ!

----------

